# Classical music for everyone



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I'm new to the forum so excuse me in case this is not the correct section...
I just want to share my project  It's quite simple... since i really like classical and orchestral music I wanted to make it more "available" to everyone, infact I think that part of the "unpopularity" of the classical music today it's partially due to the fact that it's not broadcasted at all and even when you look for it and you find a youtube video usually longer than an hour you just can't apreciate/enjoy it unless you are already an expert...
So i decided to create some brief videos in order to explain classical music to everyone (using my own limited knowledge) giving the elements to understand a composer or making a piece of music more entertaining by adding some images (coherent of course). 
...so if you want to give me an opinion about my work I will be glad!






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsn4bg8JzGzXtsk8hbsGXKw/videos


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Always good to learn about music. Nice that it seems to be more oriented to opera too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

xv12commander said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum ... i decided to create some brief videos in order to explain classical music to everyone …so if you want to give me an opinion about my work I will be glad!


Sometimes others' opinions about one's work can prove less than "glad" making. In your case, I enjoyed the videos I viewed. Good job! It was like I was back in my junior high Music Appreciation class again, except we didn't have such videos then (I would have enjoyed that!) but I did get a chance to hear Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_, the piece that hooked me onto classical music. And I've been ever grateful since.

Perhaps your efforts will prove beneficial in introducing some to this fine art form we at this Forum love. I hope so. They will be all the better for it, too.

All the best to you. Keep up the fine work.

And, welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I watched the one on Verdi and thought it was great and well done!


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> Sometimes others' opinions about one's work can prove less than "glad" making. In your case, I enjoyed the videos I viewed. Good job! It was like I was back in my junior high Music Appreciation class again, except we didn't have such videos then (I would have enjoyed that!) but I did get a chance to hear Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_, the piece that hooked me onto classical music. And I've been ever grateful since.
> 
> Perhaps your efforts will prove beneficial in introducing some to this fine art form we at this Forum love. I hope so. They will be all the better for it, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I've apreciated your answer since what you said was exactly my goal: to create something which could allow someone to discover his potential apreciation for classical music and "plant that seed" which could maybe grown up into a passion! That's why I've tried to be brief by giving only information that anyone can understand using only his common knowlegde. The only bad thing is that I'm not going to be "helped" by youtube algorithm and so I would ask you to support me if you wish, maybe by subscribing or whatever you want  Anyway thank you again! I will also post about my next videos maybe, so that we can discuss/correct them and improve everything. Btw I accept suggestions and ideas if someone has!


----------

